

Having a hard time getting over being not rich - beginagain

My values don&#x27;t even gravitate towards money.  I realize how foolish it is to chase money.  
Yet I feel very sad when I think about Mark Cuban just hopping in his private jet, gambling 10 million dollars away in Vegas, and then heading to New York to spend 10k on a sushi dinner without thinking twice.<p>I know I will never have that.<p>I have saved over a million dollars and I make over 60k per year in passive income (actually made 160k so far this year), but I worked for 8 years for that money.  And I went to school for 4 years in order to get that job.<p>At that rate, I will never know what it is to be rich.  I am an INFP on the Meyers-Briggs personality test.  I guess we aren&#x27;t supposed to make the best entrepreneurs, but I can&#x27;t imagine myself doing anything else than running my own enterprise.  Maybe I just like the thought of it, but maybe I don&#x27;t have what it takes to make it happen.<p>Everyone is out for themselves nowadays.  I have reached out to so many people.  So many.<p>I have had a year to think my way out of this, but I keep going in circles.  I think I should just shut up and get a job and try to be normal.  
I mean, I don&#x27;t think I have the intestinal fortitude to do that, but I guess maybe I should.<p>I really see myself crashing and burning, becoming homeless or committing suicide.  This world seems like a lie, and I will never get what I want.  That is only for people who aren&#x27;t me.<p>I am pretty sure all this is true and I won&#x27;t pull out of it.  I wish so bad it wasn&#x27;t true.  I really want to live a happy life.  I just don&#x27;t think I will.  I don&#x27;t think I will ever be rich, and it really bothers me.<p>And I know that none of the comments are going to get me out of my situation, but I post this in hopes that I am wrong and cynical.  But I have seen it too many times where nothing changes, things just stay the same.
======
DanBC
If you were rich enough to have a jet to fly to Vegas you might just shift
perception, and be jealous of the people building space craft or deep sea
vessels or hyperloops.

There's always going to be people richer than you.

To me, $1m is a _fantastic_ amount of money. If you want to give 0.1% of it
away send me an email - it would be _very very useful_ to me and my son.

There are almost certainly local groups who need volunteers. Have you
considered helping them? Not financially, but rolling your sleeves up and
getting involved. This would give you rewards that are not based in money, and
help you shift your perceptions of wealth.

> I really see myself crashing and burning, becoming homeless or committing
> suicide.

This is very troubling. Please see a doctor. Please consider seeing a
therapist. Thoughts of suicide are worrying signs of depression, which can be
a fatal illness. Modern treatments are getting better, especially if you have
the money to access medication and therapy. And early intervention helps.

I'm sorry you're having a lousy time. I hope things improve for you!

~~~
jnorthrop
> This is very troubling. Please see a doctor. Please consider seeing a
> therapist. Thoughts of suicide are worrying signs of depression, which can
> be a fatal illness. Modern treatments are getting better, especially if you
> have the money to access medication and therapy. And early intervention
> helps.

This is the appropriate response to this post and it is worth repeating in
order to help it be viewed by the poster.

~~~
beginagain
I'm seeing a therapist right now. I'm not chemically depressed or have any
disorder, other than being raised by completely psycho, narcissist parents.
But I got through that fine. The only reason for my depression is that I don't
have a way out right now. Once I find something to work on and enjoy, all the
'depression' will go.

------
mcintyre1994
Surely this is entirely a perspective issue? Absolutely no disrespect or
anything, but I think this is about more than just money, and perhaps you
should try talking it over with somebody significantly more qualified.

I mean, just a little perspective, The average (median) US household income as
of 2011 is $50,000. Inflation adjusted, it's never passed $60,000 1980-2011.
[0]

You make more in passive income than most families make from actively working.
Oh, and $160,000 puts you firmly in the top 10%, again as of 2011. Maybe you
don't see yourself as rich, but you really are doing well.

If the average US worker works 45 years at $50,000, they can earn about
$2.25million. You already have half of that over 8 years, in savings. You are
miles ahead of the curve here. Most people will never see $1million in their
bank account. If I have the equivalent of $1million 8 years after graduation,
I imagine that would be a sign I was doing well - why isn't it? Oh, and your
average of $125,000 saved per year would put you in the top 15% if it were
your entire earnings.

Sorry, my point is, I don't think this is about money. I don't think you're
greedy, it's something else. "crashing and burning, becoming homeless or
committing suicide" would be the worst possible outcomes, and you can, and
deserve to do better than that.

Please talk to somebody more qualified about this because statistically
speaking you're doing incredibly so far.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Household_income_in_the_United_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Household_income_in_the_United_States)

~~~
beginagain
[http://streeteasy.com/nyc/sales/manhattan/](http://streeteasy.com/nyc/sales/manhattan/)

this page tells me otherwise. Never will I be able to afford something like
this. I get that I'm well off. I'm GRATEFUL for that, whether or not it seems
that way. It's just that I want more. A lot more. And there doesn't seem to be
a way to do it. I see all these entrepreneurs living the lives of dreams, and
here I sit, twiddling my thumbs, spinning my wheels. I feel like I'm about to
go off the deep end.

------
duiker101
>I have saved over a million dollars and I make over 60k per year in passive
income (actually made 160k so far this year)

In my eyes you are rich.

It's perspective.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
"I have saved over a million dollars and I make over 60k per year in passive
income ... At that rate, I will never know what it is to be rich."

WHAT? I would consider that hideously rich, I've never met anyone with that
much money before. A million dollars? Speechless.

~~~
beginagain
How. How do you not know anyone 'that rich'.. I am not rich. I feel like this
is a major shortsight.

~~~
mcv
You are rich. You are richer than over 99% of the world. I'm rich, and I'm a
lot poorer than you.

That you think you're not rich is a problem in your perspective, not your
wallet.

Change your perspective. Stop staring on a handful of filthy rich playboys,
and look around you at all the real people.

------
grownseed
Like many others here have already pointed out, the money you have is
considerably more than most, me included. But that's beyond the point.

Thinking this is the sort of thing that'll make you happy, is in my opinion
exactly why you are not so. From my view, which took me time and effort to
understand and appreciate, you cannot become happy by longing for things, but
by being satisfied with the things you already have, be them material or not,
and I'm sure you've got more than you think. This might sound cliche, but I
truly believe happiness comes from within.

In fact, out of personal experience, I can tell you I've never been as happy
as I am now, and I'm pretty damn happy. I got rid of most of my things and
worked hard at not being attached to things in general. I'm lucky in that I
don't have any debts, nor do I have any savings.

I try to value the little, simple things. Things that don't have a price tag
or can't be quantified, things I don't feel like are a source of comparison or
competition, things that I can talk about with other people that engender
simple wonder and excitement, not loathing and envy.

Think good conversation, a nice piece of music, the smiles of the people you
care about, the pride your mum has when she can make you your favorite dish
once in a while, etc. None of these things essentially cost money, they simply
cost a human investment, time and empathy.

You're probably right in saying that none of the comments here will get you
out of your situation. Ultimately, the only person who can do that is
yourself. Thinking the world is your problem is assuming the world should care
about you more than you care about it or yourself. Love yourself and who you
can be, not the digits on your bank receipt, your social standing, the brand
of your car, the caviar you could have on your plate or any of that subjective
crap.

Lengthy, soggy life lesson over :)

~~~
beginagain
>Thinking the world is your problem is assuming the world should care about
you more than you care about it or yourself.

no they shouldn't. The world does not give a flying fuck about me. It only
cares what I give to them. So why don't I? Why am I such a worthless piece of
shit. I am a worthless piece of shit. I am a worthless piece of shit.

I am a piece of shit.

~~~
beginagain
I am a fucking piece of shit. I should kill myself. I should fucking hang
myself. I am a piece of shit.

------
horofx
Actually you have a pretty good amount of money for your age, if you keep
going like this I'm sure you will get what you want in maybe 20 years.

But seriously. Money is shit. What EVERYONE is striving for is experience. You
want to feel the experience of boarding that private jet, gamble 10mi or
something.

The experience you are wanting to have is very empty and there's way better
stuff to do out there. Learn to draw, paint, do something you are proud of. Be
the CEO of a big company. Help homeless people. The experience is what
matters, go after it.

~~~
beginagain
I want to help who I empathize with. But if I do not love myself, how am I
supposed to love others?

I cannot help poor people, I do not empathize with them. I can help broken
people, but how am I to help them when I cannot help myself?

------
epo
You're either trolling or you have a mental health problem (depression
perhaps?).

~~~
beginagain
I don't see how it is so mentally insane to want more out of life. I think
people who think 1 million is the same as having 100 million are delusional,
as it is nothing of the sort. Sure, I could buy a bunch of shit with 1mm, but
then what? If I had a job right now that I enjoyed, BELIEVE me, I wouldn't be
posting. But I am unemployed, I left my old work, and I won't go back to it.
So I have to find something new.

~~~
mcv
You already got way more out of life in 8 years than most people get in a
lifetime. Financially, at least. If you want more out of life, maybe you
should look at other things than money.

Now is a perfect time to look for something new. With your good passive
income, you can afford to try lots of different things. It doesn't have to be
a job. You can travel. You can spend a year doing volunteer work. Maybe that's
more satisfying than this hunt for a goal that's beyond the reach of very
nearly everybody in the entire world.

------
keiferski
Obviously everyone has already covered the "money won't make you happy" angle.
So I'm going to take a different route on this comment, just for the sake of
it.

Right now you're rich. Your objective is to become super rich. Ok, fine. Make
a plan to get there and execute it.

Luckily, you're in a perfect position to turn your million into a hundred
million, as you've got a runway of at least 10 years, potentially more if you
already have a reliable passive income stream and don't need to dip into your
principal. This lets you try out multiple ideas with no immediate need to
monetize them. Apply to YC / go to San Francisco, build a team of top
engineers, and try to build the next Facebook/Instagram/Twitter. You've
obviously got basic needs covered, so there's no reason not to go for the big
win. Billionaires are usually made from the big acquisition / IPO, not the
little guy chugging along (in tech at least).

------
gexla
It seems to me like you don't want to be rich so much as you don't want to
worry about running out of money. I imagine a lot of people with a decent
amount of money feel that way.

Personally, I kind of like the hustle and fight at the bottom, but it can get
tiring.

Money doesn't buy happiness. It only buys you time and the raw materials to be
happy. Again, I think your issue might be the thought of losing what you have
and that's eating you up. You still have to worry about retirement. You still
have to watch your budget. You don't want to have to worry about these things.

Obviously if you want to hit 100 million you have to scale big. Since you are
afraid of losing money, you would probably need to go a similar route as
someone with little to no money. You couldn't hire a bunch of people and you
couldn't get into something capital intensive without investors. Going web /
app is one way to go. You could hit the scale with little investment. Rather
than hiring employees, you would probably need to get someone on board with
you to handle the software side of things.

You could do a sort of arbitrage. If you want to feel rich, come to the
Philippines! On 160K per year (or even 60K) you could do pretty much what you
want. If you come up with an idea, you could hire developers for $800 / month.
Minimum wage in much of the country is around $6 / pay and a lot of companies
find loopholes to hire people for less than that.

Maybe go to the mecca of web / apps (San Francisco) and get out, meet people
and strike up some conversations. Get a notebook and write down ideas or even
just general thoughts. Get that brain working. Creativity is a muscle, it
needs exercise before it starts working. Find like minded people. Float the
idea of grabbing a sweet party pad in a cheap place like the Philippines or
Thailand. Get a maid or two to keep the place clean and cook (or to run to
pick up food for you from local restaurants.) Then just build, build, go out
on the town and then come back and build some more. You pay for everything
(you could probably swing this on just your passive income) and your team gets
some sort of stake (maybe even co-founders.) If you need help, hire local
developers for cheap. When you have an MVP (and maybe even customers and a
solid plan rolling) then come back to SF and pitch to everyone you can. Who
knows, maybe you could find some investors and use that money to keep going
rather than your own. If it totally doesn't work, go back and try again.

Maybe this is naive or not realistic, but sounds like a good plan to me. ;)

~~~
beginagain
are you currently stationed in thailand?

~~~
gexla
I'm in the Philippines.

~~~
beginagain
Can we meet? I am going ham.

~~~
gexla
Sure. I live in Dumaguete. Let me know when you get here. I'll buy you a beer.
;)

------
sekm
Hmmm. Given your financial situation I don't think your problem really has
anything to do with 'not being rich'. It just sounds like you're depressed
about something.

Why not consider donating a portion to a charity? If anything it may absolve
yourself of some responsibility regarding your cynical outlook? Be the change
you seek :)

~~~
beginagain
It really has everything to do with not being rich. A million dollars is not
rich. 100 million is.

When you have a million, you make passive income of 60-70k per year. When you
have 100 million, you make passive income of 7 million per year (but probably
much more), which gives you almost 600k per month. You can do anything and you
really don't care about saving money at this point, so you can spend all of
it. As opposed to 5k per month, and you are living off 3k per month, trying
desperately to save money to re-invest every year.

Donating my money would just make me panic more. The problem is that I have
nothing except money. I need to start on something, but I don't know what.

~~~
mcv
> It really has everything to do with not being rich. A million dollars is not
> rich. 100 million is.

100 million isn't rich, 10 billion is.

Look, there's always going to be someone richer. Only one person in 7 billion
gets to be the richest person on the planet. Stop staring at the top, and
consider the over 99% of the world's population that's a lot poorer than you.

You are easily in the richest 1%. You are rich. You've made it. If this
doesn't make you happy, then maybe you should change your outlook in life and
do something totally different.

Have a long vacation, travel around the world. Maybe go see all those places
and people that have it a lot worse than you. Go build houses in Africa. Find
some people worse off than you and make a difference in their lives. Quite
likely that will make you feel a lot better.

~~~
beginagain
Honestly, I would be fucking happy with 100 million. If someone has 10
billion, good for them, I don't want to be famous.

100 million is what I want. I feel like then, I could live how I wanted. I
want to help people. I want to make the world a better place. I have no evil
desires. If someone came up to me right now and said hey buddy, I'll give you
100 million if you help me starve just 1 dying boy in africa right now, I
would punch that cock in the face. I do not want to make money at the expense
of other people.

I want to help people. I want to improve the world. I believe in evolution. I
believe in our planet.

I don't know what else there is to say. Except for- I will make it my business
to murder people who oppress other people. I really will.

~~~
mcv
> Honestly, I would be fucking happy with 100 million.

And who wouldn't? In fact, anyone who's not a millionaire would be happy with
a million. If being that rich doesn't make you happy, why would being even
richer work? Maybe you should focus on something more fulfilling than money.

> If someone came up to me right now and said hey buddy, I'll give you 100
> million if you help me starve just 1 dying boy in africa right now, I would
> punch that cock in the face. I do not want to make money at the expense of
> other people.

And are you sure you haven't made your money at the expense of other people?
I'd hate to depress you even further, but it's very hard not to make money at
the expense of others. Particularly at the expense of the poorest people in
Africa or Asia. Many of the cheap goods we buy are made by people who are
terribly exploited for just cents per day. US and EU agriculture gets
subsidies that make it impossible for African farmers to compete, and our
surpluses get dumped below cost, driving them out of business, causing famine.

If you're serious about not wanting to be rich at the expense of the poor, and
don't want to be the cause of kids in Africa starving, then focus on that.
You've got enough money to visit Africa and Asia, to see how people live
there, and do something about it. Raise awareness, build a school, campaign,
whatever. There's tons to be done.

And you don't even have to eat up your million buck for it. Your 60k of
passive income is more than enough to do something. After you've spent a few
months or a year or a few years on this, you'll still be rich, and you can
still decide that helping the poor isn't your thing and do something else with
your money instead.

Just stop focusing on that 100 million, because almost nobody gets there, and
focusing on that above all else will only destroy you at no benefit to anyone
anywhere.

------
fluxon
IMHO you have a comfortable cushion, and some time to make careful, thoughtful
decisions. Some professional financial planning could set you up to relieve
yourself of some worries. Having done phase 1 (acquiring retirement money),
you can take some time and assess what you love in life, or to explore what
that means. Phase 2 might be family, or it might be personal growth, or it
might be an adventure, or investing, or maybe as simple as a soul-searing eye-
widening scary-ass meeting with either Paul Graham or Mark Cuban. Something to
consider. Short term, though, the sincere, hopeful recommendations by others
here that you look into discreet professional counseling to break your logjam
and apparent depression, and to help you make your way from phase 1 to
whatever your next phase is, are not wrong. You might need the therapy after
meeting with Graham or Cuban. Best wishes for your breakthrough.

~~~
beginagain
I'm not scared of meeting Cuban. I am scared of meeting Graham.

Cuban is not that smart in my eyes, Graham is really smart, but I'm not sure
Graham realizes how smart he is.

How arrogant is that?

------
atrilumen
You suck. Can I borrow $700 to pay a PR firm to promote my game?

I'm hoping to get my kids off of welfare someday.

~~~
sharemywin
what's your game?

~~~
atrilumen
Hey, thanks for asking.

It's a minimalist implementation of the ancient count and capture game Oware.

[http://luciangames.itch.io/oware](http://luciangames.itch.io/oware)

[http://luciangames.com/oware](http://luciangames.com/oware)

------
davman
Heh, I long for the day I have 60k in regular income, let alone passive. $1m
in savings is the sort of thing I dream about.

If this is your situation and you are still not happy, I would suggest
speaking to a professional about what else in your life might be lacking.

------
taber1
It seems to me that you've never been truly poor, which resulted in extremely
unbalanced perspective about money, life and happiness.

~~~
beginagain
Yup. this is part of it for sure. So what should I do? Fucking shoot myself in
the head? I guess most people would prefer me dead. Maybe I should.

------
somberi
Dalai Lama: "Someone asked me if I like counseling the rich or the poor, more.
The rich. Because they come with the awareness that wealth does not solve
problems".

------
avifreedman
What makes you happy?

When I was in college if someone had offered to pay me $100k inflation
adjusted for life to play with computers, coding, and networking, I would
probably have signed in blood - even having has some success at consulting and
with entrepreneur role models in my family.

So when I get frustrated at people or with circumstances, I find it helpful to
remember enjoying reading books, playing with technology, teaching people and
getting positive feedback, being part of productive teams, and the other
firsts which were all new, novel, impressive, and profound at the time and now
I just assume are the state of my universe.

Yes, there's a lot I don't enjoy about working at big companies, and ditto for
smaller companies where you have to do more of things you don't like. But have
less BS of others' making. But it's still awesome to be paid to do
fundamentally fun stuff!

So anyway, just a thought - maybe try to find the things that make you happy
and do them and embrace them and maybe suffer to work in a constraining day
job which is still stuff you sort of enjoy, and tinker as a hobbyist to have
your own space for pure fun? And who knows, companies are still being born
that way...

~~~
beginagain
Well then why don't we work together, motherfucker? btw, I am serious, and
would join you, just give me the word.

------
stephenbez
The book "Enough: True Measures of Money, Business, and Life" by John Bogle
([http://www.amazon.com/Enough-True-Measures-Money-
Business/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Enough-True-Measures-Money-
Business/dp/0470524235)) might be good for you. I read it years ago. He talks
about "how destructive an obsession with financial success can be".

Maybe you could change your focus outwards. For 30 days, instead of focusing
on how you could amass more money, you could focus on what you could do to
help the most people. You would likely feel less depressed after that.

This reminds me of a poem mentioned in the book:

True story, Word of Honor: Joseph Heller, an important and funny writer now
dead, and I were at a party given by a billionaire on Shelter island.

I said, “Joe, how does it make you feel to know that our host only yesterday
may have made more money than your novel ‘Catch-22′ has earned in its entire
history?” And Joe said, “I’ve got something he can never have.” And I said,
“What on earth could that be, Joe?” And Joe said, “The knowledge that I’ve got
enough.” Not bad! Rest in peace!

------
christianlo
I honestly think you need friends. Or better friends. You have lost
perspective a little bit but that is ok. You want change and do things
differently and that is great. Just try to keep an open mind for new people in
your life because I will tell you that I know a lot of people that is more fun
to spend time with than random people at a casino. Find such people and you
will feel like the richest person in the world.

~~~
beginagain
Why can't we be friends?

And you're right. I met this one girl here. She is the apple of my eye. to say
it gayly. But it makes all the difference. By now you probably wish for me to
die, but I beg you to reach out. I am a good friend.

------
mcv
I know I shouldn't joke about this, but I'm currently imagining the headline:
"Millionaire kills himself over not being rich enough."

~~~
beginagain
well i laughed out loud at this. And yes, I see how much of a douchekongercunt
I am. I am a fucking cunt. Fine.

But it doesn't change the fact that i am fucked right now and I need some
help.

------
Spoom
God, this board is strange sometimes. The very idea of having a million
dollars and simultaneously complaining about _not being rich enough_ is
bizarre to me. But then, to the OP, I'm probably a crazy person (or worse,
below some threshold of being a worthwhile opinion) because my bank accounts'
savings are only measured in thousands.

Beyond that, if you're still willing to listen to the opinion of a
_thousandaire_ , you should talk to a psychologist. You have set yourself some
unrealistic goals, and they are apparently torturing you. I think, personally,
that you need more socialization outside of a work situation. The world isn't
a lie, but you're cutting yourself off from a huge part of it. Go do a bunch
of things that involve other people as much as possible, and money as little
as possible.

But hey, bonus points for me: There's a millionaire out there with my Meyers-
Briggs type.

~~~
jagawhowho
1 mil is not rich in 2013. That won't even buy a mansion.

~~~
Spoom
At >$1 mil, you never have to worry about any of the basic fundamentals of
survival pretty much ever again. To me, that's rich. Quibble about "what
constitutes rich" all you want, it's not going to help the OP.

------
djokkataja
You sound like a very intelligent and capable person, but that doesn't mean
that all of your thoughts are intelligent and worth your attention. Some parts
of your brain come up with really stupid or useless thoughts. For example, you
have a lot of all-or-nothing thinking here (you use the word "never" a lot),
and you discount the positive things you've accomplished (you've saved a lot
of money and have high passive income, _but_ it took you a lot of time...).

I'd recommend taking a look at this _short_ list of "The Ten Forms of Twisted
Thinking": [http://cnysearch.com/twist.htm](http://cnysearch.com/twist.htm) It
might help you see the holes in your thinking. Although it may be distasteful,
a psychologist may also be able to help you find which ideas are twisting your
perspective so negatively.

~~~
beginagain
Why don't we be friends?

------
vsergiu
Have a look at this video
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLdDMDkwK1s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLdDMDkwK1s)
and maybe it will inspire you and you will understand that not everything is
about the money. Fuck Mark Cuban, do you really want to be gambling 10 million
dollars in Vegas when every day people are dying around the world? At the end
is about how people will remember you and how you spent the money on crap you
do not need. Rich doesn't mean that you will have a better life or you will be
happier...it just a state of mind saying yeah I have the money to buy that
expensive crap that I do not really need.

------
typhonic
None of us will know if Mark Cuban is truly happy. And we cannot tell for sure
if you will ever be happy. What is clear from all you have said, is that
riches will not make you happy. You have studied and worked to get where you
are. You do not live in isolation so there must be others who have benefited
from you being you. I do not doubt your temptation to give up, but I hope you
choose to improve. Losing someone who has made such an impact would surely be
painful to those you touched.

Though you should not strive solely for wealth, you do not have to refuse that
which comes to you. I believe, along the way you can find happiness.

Hang in there.

~~~
beginagain
you only have 3 comments, both of them over a year ago, but one just for me
this year? I wish we could talk.

~~~
typhonic
I was captivated by your statement. I am strictly middle class, not very
accomplished, not well traveled, not a leader. You seem to have the ability to
have an impact which will go beyond the ordinary. I think the effect of your
future efforts will be very positive, but I have to admit the chance of
failure; your failure and the failure of those who should support your
efforts. Including myself.

I made another comment today. Maybe I should keep it up until I learn how to
make a difference.

By the way, I like the significance of your login ID. In the long run, that's
quite a good sentiment.

------
g123g
Whenever these kinds of useless and idiotic thoughts come to my mind (they
often do), I think of the following quote by Steven Weinberg

The effort to understand the universe is one of the very few things that lifts
human life a little above the level of farce, and gives it some of the grace
of tragedy.

The important part is to understand that this human life is a farce and it
does not matter what you do or do not do. So enjoy this farce as long as you
can and don't overthink it.

~~~
beginagain
I wish I was talented enough to take this advice to heart. I know it is true,
and yet I am too retarded to act on it.

------
marketer
"There are three gates leading to this hell — lust, anger and greed. Every
sane man should give these up, for they lead to the degradation of the soul."
\- Bhagavad Gita

There's a great movie about happiness on Netflix that I'd recommend:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1613092/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1613092/)

Ironically, some of the happiest people are the poorest. Wealth is a weak
indicator of happiness.

~~~
beginagain
I have lived with these people though. I have been there. It is awesome. It
makes me really happy. I don't know why I want more. I think it has to do with
my parent's narcissism.

They expect the world of me, and I intent to bring it.

------
ph4
You have no capacity to enjoy what you have, what makes you think that your
idealized picture of life as a wealthy person would be even remotely
fulfilling?

~~~
beginagain
MAn. I threw the cake on the floor. I don't need your cake.

------
esw
Have you posted about this before? This seems really familiar.

Either way, I don't really understand your dilemma - you've clearly got enough
cash to start a business. If you don't have any ideas of your own, fund
someone else or buy into a franchise. Most of the multi/decamillionaires I
know made their money over time doing boring, normal things.

~~~
beginagain
Well what the fuck esw, point me in the direction. It's not like it's a
guarantee.

------
ibstudios
Man's grasp is always greater than his reach. Why don't you desire what you
CAN grab? Doesn't that make more sense than desiring what another person can
grab.

Another way of looking at it: You are alive. Being alive means you have the
ability to change the world around you. Change the world around you.

~~~
beginagain
Come over and suck my cock. Then we will talk about grasp.

Seriously though. What the fuck am I supposed to do? Open a reliable liquor
store?

------
harishchouhan
I have observed lot of people and the only people who I find to be happy or
content are the ones with least ambition or those who create something (no
matter the size of their creation). So my suggestion to you is focus your
energy into creating something.

~~~
beginagain
like what. I might as well just go for it because fuck it. My life is going to
be shitty no matter what. Might as well go balls to the cunt.

------
adultSwim
You're an asshole.

Correction: you're a rich asshole.

~~~
beginagain
Thanks for the constructive criticism. Jesus fuck.

------
cprncus
Anyone else have a massive P300 wave about the 3rd paragraph?

~~~
beginagain
No idea what this means. Which makes me an idiot I guess.

------
dsschnau
you should just donate it all and start from zero.

~~~
beginagain
Unfucking fortunately, this is actually probably the best advice.

Im not sure if I have the balls. Maybe thats why Ill be a fucking faggot the
rest of my life. And no, I dont mean faggot as homosexual. That word should be
exuded from homosexual context.

But yea, I would be a fucking faggot. And Im pretty sure I will not give up
this money. I dont have the balls.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Never Give Up My Friend, & Please Stay Positive.

~~~
beginagain
Thank you friend.

